# Testosterone pellet therapy



## fallen_angel (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey there! This is for the men and women.

Men - If you have had this done, what has the effect been good or bad? More energy, less fatigue, better sex drive? 

Women - If your husband had it done, what changes did you see, good and bad...?

My husband is seriously considering this. So, I'm just seeing what others have experienced and doing some other research as well.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm a woman and I get T pellet therapy.

The T for me helps make sex more enjoyable, increased my drive, and it helped my mood. 

I'm assuming it would do the same for men. My husband is about to do it in the next month or so. He's trying to decide whether he wants to do weekly shots or the pellets. He's all for T therapy because he's seen how well I've done on it and he now wants some of that for himself. LOL


----------



## fallen_angel (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you for your feedback. I appreciate it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Did the shots. Pellets are much better. Shots can drive up your H&H and pellets are much more natural. I say pellets FTW!


----------



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

I know someone who has tried both and he liked shots. You can’t easily make adjustments with the pellets, and the levels slowly fall. As long as the injections are once or twice a week, then the levels are fairly stable. I do subcutaneous shots, and I don’t really mind it at all.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Trocars can get infected or rejected.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My levels fell yes with the pellets and the next time I just said up it a bit higher. They did and problem solved.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Go for the shots. It is easier to manage and change doses if you need. There are also different esters you can choose from (propionate, cypionate, enanthate, etc..). I am not sure if you have that option with pellets. The esters just affect the half-life of the testosterone circulating. 

If your husband goes with a longer acting esther (cyp or enan), I would still suggest shots 2x per week to keep levels very stable.

I have had friends that have had both shots and pellets. They all opted for the shots after the pellet therapy was done. It just seems to lead to better control.

The shots are easy. I mostly have my wife administer them to me as it is just easier to have some one else do it. I rotate injection sites between glutes / quads / delts. The quad shots I can do myself. The others can be done myself, but it is easier to have her do those.

As far as changes to expect: more energy, more drive for life (not sure if that makes sense), increased libido, easier fat loss and maintaining / increasing muscle mass, etc. I have been on TRT for about 3-4 years, maybe longer. I hope to never go off of it. I will be injecting myself well into my 80's and beyond if I make it that far!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Just make sure you understand the downside. Testosterone therapy in otherwise healthy men has not been widely studied. Potential side effects include production of too many red blood cells and associated heart disease, prostate growth and possibly more vigorous prostate cancers, and increased risk of sleep apnea.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I may stop as an experiment to see if I can get my blood pressure down.


----------

